
Angel Investing 2009: Leading Investor Networks - daveambrose
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090101/wingmen-and-women.html
======
pg
The word "leading" is a bit misleading, because these angel groups seem to be
irrelevant. I don't know what they invest in, but it's not Internet startups.
More YC alumni have received funding from Sequoia alone than from all angel
groups put together.

